# TV et séquences Quicktime



## pcollee (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Utilisateur de l'AppleTV pour visionner principalement des photos, j'ai remarqué que les quelques séquences Quicktime qui traînent dans certains "évènements" iPhoto ne sont pas lues. Seules les photos apparaissent.

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment lire ces séquences via &#63743;TV?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Cordialement.
Pat.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2011)

À mon avis, un problème de format vidéo. Ton appareil film en quoi ? AVI, MPEG, MP4 ?


----------



## pcollee (19 Juin 2011)

Merci Gwen.
Voici les particularités trouvées grâce à VidéoSpec:

*** Paramètres généraux ***
- Nom :  P1040423.MOV 
- Container :  MOV - QuickTime 
- Taille du fichier :  134.22 Mo 
- Longueur :  1mn 22s 
- Débit total :  13.1 Mbps


*** Paramètres piste vidéo ***
- Format :  Photo - JPEG 
- Débit :  max. : non défini / moyen : 13.1 Mbps / min. : non défini 
- Fréquence d'image (i/s) :  max. : --- / moyen : 30.000 / min. : --- 
- Profil d'encodage :  non défini 
- Largeur (Nbre de pixels) :  848*480 
- Aspect des pixels :  non définie 
- Proportion de l'image :  16:9 
- Entrelacement :  non défini 

iPhoto voit MJPEG comme format.

Merci encore pour ton aide.
Pat.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2011)

Le conteneur est bien du MOV. Donc, ça, c'est OK, mais si a l'intérieur, la piste vidéo est en MotionJPEG, ce qui semble être le cas, je ne pense pas que ton appareil puisse le lire 

Pour le moment, fait un essaie en faisant un clic droit sur ton morceau, la tu devrais trouver une option te permettant de convertir la vidéo dans un format compatible iPod. 

SI c&#8217;est le cas, c&#8217;est sûrement que le format n&#8217;est pas compatible à la base.


----------



## pcollee (19 Juin 2011)

En fait, les séquences Quicktime qui peuvent exister au sein d'un évènement sont lisibles... à condition d'avoir été copiées et importées dans iTunes. Elles ne sont pas directement lisibles dans iPhoto par l'&#63743;TV.
Dommage. C'est un peu plus compliqué. 

A bientôt et merci encore.
Pat.


----------

